# Giants and Headaches!



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice work Rod.

Some awesome fish caught mate!!!


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Have you measured your height since the accident?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

The doomsayer comments: Rod, If you had been knocked out by the impact, in a PFD 2, which is what we all use, and no one was around, would you have drowned? Yes! A PFD 2 does not hold your head above water level, if you are unconscious, and no one is there to keep you breathing air, and you will drown.

On the three Safety Days I have run, Gary Forrest, on the first two, and on the last one, Craig McSween from Adventure Outlet, have pointed to this danger. If you are not conscious in this scenario, you are dead. They recommended a helmet for traversing the surf zone.

Not cool? Better than being dead. All it takes is one bump on the head.

To deal with this risk, lately I have been wondering how onerous or restricting is a PFD 1 (which keeps you heads above water level, breathing air?

Great post Rod, and worthy of further discussion in Safety.


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice work Rod, it's certainly going off, Salti reckons the water is as warm as he has ever felt it?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

salticrak said:


> Vee haff vays and memes


I am not scaremongering, Seriously Pauly, there have been three ASLS deaths in three years. We too are not invincible. All it takes is one bump in the head.

When I was kayak surfing, we always wore helmets (experience from whitewater). I would be interesting to hear a comment from Yaqdog (Paul) on this subject (he also did some serious whitewater for years). An head impact with a ski/yak is really no different to an impact with a rock in a river.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Holy smokes, if you added the spanish and trevally to the hatch I think you might've been KO'd! Awesome trip and video, I hope you weren't injured in any lasting way though.


----------



## ScottyD (Nov 20, 2013)

Hey Rod great sesh and video once again.

Scott


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Way to go Rod,good video and yip shhhhbang on the pip looked a bit nasty but all good mate,did you have wax wing aswell?


----------



## xbox (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow, top day out Rod!! 
Well done on the decent fish and I hope the head feels better by now.... :? 
Nice vid too! 8)

Louis


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Nice stuff Rod. I'm sporting half a front tooth from a run in with my little short wave ski that I had when I was a younger fella. I would have been 18 or 19 surfing the waves in a cyclone swell around the point at Noosa and came off, popped my head out of the water and the ski was travelling back to me after being recoiled from my paddle leash and smacked me in the face and busted my front tooth in half. Went to a dentist in Noosa somewhere and he filled it in with dental plaster and told me I would need a crown in the next 12 months as the stuff he used wasn't permanent. Well that was over 20 years ago and it is still going strong. I just stay well under the water for as long as I can to ensure I know where the yak is now.

I have a couple of waxwings and always wondered how they would go as a trolled lure, I just never used them as they sink when you stop. This isn't a problem for a machine like yourself, but I reckon I'd snag them on something. I use them in the tailor season at Fraser and brain them on it as a casting lure also.

Some cracking fish there too mate. It must be a bit quieter down your way at the moment, not as many boats? I have this theory, that the massive amounts of boats that you guys get on your home turf always seems to coincide with the school holidays so it must be all the school teachers that are clogging the reef at Palmy......


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Fun times Hot rod. Top sesh and spill m8.


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Eh,, yeah. Friggin awesome. Nice rod


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Great fishing Rod. I'm so glad you weren't seriously injured. Where would we be without you?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Rod

For God's sake get medical help for the bang in the head ASAP. It could have long lasting negative consequences.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

rodpac said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > Rod
> ...


The reason behind the suggestion is this Rod.......

Years ago I employed a landscape architect who was very close to finishing his University degree. He drew plans and did the hard yakka as well, enjoying the physical and mental challenge of 'creating' the dream/design for our clients Unfortunately, he fell off his skateboard at 10 km/hr in Paddington, Brisbane, and hit his un-protected head on the kerb outside his house. He permanently lost some eyesight and hearing capabilities.

He is still badly affected today. It takes only a slight (low speed) knock to an unprotected head to do permanent brain damage.

That is why I recommended helmet protection for negotiating the surf zone. We are not invincible. One bump may be enough to do serious damage.


----------



## Slide (Oct 25, 2007)

Great fish, I see you have the weight on your pillie rig on the back hook (or just infront), when most rigs displayed on this site have it on the front hook, it obviously works, where does the weight sit, just under the belly of the pilchard?


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Rod great catch and lucky with the bump on the head.
I take it that the catch wasn't tie closer to where you was sitting and slid to the front causing the nose dive?
Cheers
Paul


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

That's awesome,would of loved to see the tuna busting it up.
Do you use wire on your waxwing?


----------



## redmist (May 6, 2012)

efeneck that is one magnificent day "headaches excluded" 

great footage


----------



## youngfisho (Feb 13, 2008)

rodpac,

at least go see your gp and get some xrays. Whilst you may have no spinal cord damage, compression fractures are a real possibility. Its not often you have a 23+Kg object dropped on your head at speed. I've met many people in my profession who have come in 3 days later with c-spine fractures walking out a week later in a Halo device.

on a more positive note, great fish. Shame I couldnt hook up to some Spanish the other day. Some people are lucky enough to fish the Gold Coast. need to start trolling some dead baits. how well do they troll at speed? ie 4-5 knots.

cheers
Andrew


----------

